# Como expando el area de trabajo de isis?



## termostatico (Jun 20, 2009)

hola amigos, necesito agrandar el area de trabajo del isis de proteus... lamentablemente no encuentro como hacerlo, tengo la version V7.1 sp4. 
gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Vick (Jun 21, 2009)

Menu System/Set sheet sizes...

Ahi eliges una o colocas la que necesites...


----------



## Dario (Ene 6, 2010)

hola vick.
             yo no sabia como agrandar el area del proteus y gracias a tu comentario ahora sé. muchas gracias amigo


----------



## leoking28 (Nov 17, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta. yo tengo la ultima version y me solucionaste el problema tambien. gracias


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Nov 19, 2010)

siempre se aprende cosas nuevas.  gracias tambien me sirvio.


----------



## jutec2000 (Feb 10, 2011)

Me ayudo..gracias


----------



## anderessu (Jun 8, 2011)

Igual me ayudo, Gracias....


----------



## electronicoco (Jun 25, 2011)

demasiado bueno, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## chekolieneas (Ago 18, 2011)

me funciono gracias amigo.


----------



## jofrariga (Mar 3, 2012)

me ayudaste mucho Vick!!!


----------



## CyberLawren (Mar 11, 2012)

vick interesante tu aporte gracias. me ayudo mucho


----------



## claulili713 (Abr 5, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta ha sido de gran ayuda


----------



## mtzurenha (May 12, 2012)

Vick,
Gracias por tu respueste tambien me ayudó


----------



## krauss (May 18, 2012)

Gracias maestro! una pregunatita mas...como le coloco los datos de titulo al plano? no encuentro esa opcion..graciasss!!!


----------



## Vick (May 19, 2012)

krauss dijo:


> Gracias maestro! una pregunatita mas...como le coloco los datos de titulo al plano? no encuentro esa opcion..graciasss!!!



No entendí bien eso de los datos del título, te refieres a los diseños que tienen un cuadro de datos en la parte inferior?


----------



## krauss (May 20, 2012)

Exactamente!, el cuadro por ejemplo inferior derecho donde se coloca el nombre del circuito, nombre de la empresa, revision....etc, me imagino que debe tener una opcion para ello.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Vick (May 20, 2012)

krauss dijo:


> Exactamente!, el cuadro por ejemplo inferior derecho donde se coloca el nombre del circuito, nombre de la empresa, revision....etc, me imagino que debe tener una opcion para ello.
> Muchas gracias



Así es hay una opción, si creas un nuevo documento en ISIS, OJO: desde el menú File/New Design... tienes algunas plantillas para elegir que incluyen el cuadro de datos, por ejemplo "Landscape A4".

Esas plantillas están prefijadas en ISIS, pero puedes crear las tuyas o editar estas ya existentes...

Saludos...


----------



## krauss (May 20, 2012)

MUCHAS MUCHAS...MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!
busque en la web y no habia encontrado nada.
Saludos (te debo unas cuantas)


----------

